# Hi from Geneva/CH,



## Krakatau (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello

Long time ago that i have regular glance at this forum, beeing a bit to impressed by the overall quality, until today

Let say :

My name is Alexandre Borcic, 47 years old actually, living in Geneva/Switzelrand most of the time ( a part of it in Bobo-Dioulasso/Burkina Faso,...western Afrika )

Basically, i'm more experienced in sound designing or sound engineering...
( My first synth that i've been teached to manipulate was an AKS synth in late 72 when i was just a teenager )
...but after decades, step by step, i've finally reached, i think, a relative maturity as arranger and composer, this considering that all the technical aspect around musical production are handled by myself, i,ve finally see one of my works beeing published by Musearecords

(http://musea.musearecords.com/ext_re_new_catselect.php?np=33918 (http://musea.musearecords.com/ext_re_ne ... p?np=33918) )
if you'd prefer direct links :

http://www.anak-krakatoa.net/~downl/As.mp3 (www.anak-krakatoa.net/~downl/As.mp3)
http://www.anak-krakatoa.net/~downl/misc/Here_are_the_ways.mp3 (www.anak-krakatoa.net/~downl/misc/Here_are_the_ways.mp3)


That except, i' ve had many eclectic experiences with streets musicians of different horizons during decades ( English, Frensh, Afrikans, Iranian and even Amerindian ) and i plan in a relatively near future to install myself as well as my tech and musical activities in Burkina Faso definitely...if nothing goes wrong !

That's it...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to VI, Alexandre! Some nice moments in the pieces you posted. We do have a member's composition area for getting comments and critiques for these and any future compositions you may want to post.

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## choir (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome Alexandre, nice to see you


----------



## Krakatau (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks to you folks, i'm quite sensitive to your welcoming manners...


----------



## Thonex (Jan 20, 2007)

Salut Alexandre!!!!

My name is Thonex.... can you guess where I grew up??? That's right... in Thonex right next to Geneva!!!!

It's great to have a fellow Swiss (even though I'm American) here in the forum!!!!!

Welcome!!!


T


----------



## Krakatau (Jan 20, 2007)

Thonex @ 20th January 2007 said:


> Salut Alexandre!!!!
> 
> My name is Thonex.... can you guess where I grew up??? That's right... in Thonex right next to Geneva!!!!
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

What a fun, i lived in AVENUE TRONCHET in Thônex during all the eighties, i noticed your nickname a few days ago but didn't though it was inspired by what i knew

_Bonjour, ...tu t'es expatrié depuis longtemps ?_


----------

